

The Pirate Bay trial just growing pains, look back at 10 years of piracy - ALee
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/05/04/2559710.htm

======
javanix
He doesn't mention the overly restrictive DRM that _most_ digital purchases
come with, mostly movies and TV shows (music is getting better).

It's simply more convenient for people to pirate material that they can use
hassle-free - no software compatibility hassles, bizarre hardware restrictions
or archaic region coding.

As soon as someone decides to make their catalog of movies available, DRM-
free, they'll reap the profits from the average consumer who just wants
something simple.

~~~
sketerpot
Piracy comes with its own set of hassles. What's the video quality? What
language(s) does it have? How fast can you download it? How many seeds and
other peers are there? What's your upload bandwidth? Does your firewall allow
others to connect to you?

The amazing thing about DRM is that it manages to be _even less convenient_.
People would pay for a simple just-download-the-high-quality-file system.

~~~
nop
Quality is largely based upon how slow you want to download, what hits the
stores and is somewhat popular tends to get up online.

Private trackers have most of the others solved as they tend to (always?)
revolve around a seed to download ratio system where friends of mine have no
problems filling their 100mbit connections.

I agree with your points though, a centralized no-hassle store has benefits
over having to sort through public trackers it would be more convenient.
Unless pirates start getting really good at social filtering.

~~~
sketerpot
Private trackers are nice, but their selection tends to be kind of limited,
which is why I've never used one for more than a week or so.

------
CodeMage
Wishful thinking. Until it becomes at least as hard to copy digital content as
it is to, say, shoplift a DVD, the so called "high profile piracy" will rage
on.

